# Which one to by Sony 32 HMS LED TV or ONIDA LEO32AFIN LED TV?



## jshukla (Mar 19, 2012)

I just had gone through both Sony 32 LED Tv and ONIDA 32LEO AFIN LED TV. Both looks good but some of the features of ONIDA are more attrative like in SONY suppeorts only MP4 type songs (It works but songs stops in between). Morover ONIDA provide comfortable remote with keyboard and supports android.

The above features are shown to me in the showroom but i am cobfused ovrally which on to buy SONY LED or ONIDA LED TV?

Please help me taking this decesion based on the comparison.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 20, 2012)

Have you checked Samsn LEDs???


----------

